# KBS Tour shafts V's Dynamic Gold (stiff)



## CMAC (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone know any definitive or well known difference?

I've only ever had DG SL300 or Lite R300 but I see many second hand sets with KBS tours 'stiff' and wondered if theres anything to watch out for ie tip stiff/heavier/lighter/higher or lower launch/responsive/boardy/ etc etc

Got my eye on some Titleist 710 CB's and 710 MB's


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Anyone know any definitive or well known difference?

I've only ever had DG SL300 or Lite R300 but I see many second hand sets with KBS tours 'stiff' and wondered if theres anything to watch out for ie tip stiff/heavier/lighter/higher or lower launch/responsive/boardy/ etc etc

Got my eye on some Titleist 710 CB's and 710 MB's
		
Click to expand...

was thinking of changing to KBS after a fitting at the beginning of last year.  

I found the KBS much lighter and flew higher than the S300 which ive had in my last 2 sets of irons. 

but in the end it came down to feel for me, i like the heavier weight of the S300 and the lower flight.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Aug 27, 2014)

i moved from the s300 to kbs tour s - slightly higher ball flight, marginally tighter dispersion. not much in it. they are slightly lighter and feel a bit smoother to me. everytime i try an s300 now it feels a bit clunky!


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Funny you should post this. I have just changed from s300's in jpx 825 pro to kbs tour in TM tp CB's. The TM fitter said the kbs was a less spinner, all be it, both are the same weight.
I have found, in a very short space of time, the kbs give me a higher ball flight and a slightly longer carry, although this also could be the change of clubs.


----------



## OMAAbound (Aug 27, 2014)

I put them both in my Nike VR Pro blades to see if there was a difference between the two, I think the majority of it is personal preference, but from what I noticed most is that the KBS shaft would spin slightly more giving me a higher ball flight and able to stop the ball better on the greens. Also the KBS shafts feel slightly softer through impact as well. 

I'd recommend trying them both first before you choose one.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 27, 2014)

KBS Tours may be a tiny bit lighter (a few grams), but feel much more so to me. S300s are 'soft butt, stiff-tipped' as opposed to a more even spread from the KBS. I used them in a set of Vega Blades and they felt really good - perhaps even better than my 'standard' Rifles. Dispersion was better than I would have expected from the feel - I had some similar feeling light Nippons that I had no idea where the ball would go, so not suited to me at all. Never had the SL300s though.


----------



## brendy (Aug 27, 2014)

Funnily enough, I just picked up a set on 710 MBs from golfbidder with tour stiff shafts, from what I gather, they have 6.1 freq while the s300 is 5.8 for what it matters and will go a little higher though with less spin. 
 Not found a horrendous report for them yet so puled the trigger on them and a new vokey SM 56deg wedge to go with them.


CMAC said:



			Anyone know any definitive or well known difference?

I've only ever had DG SL300 or Lite R300 but I see many second hand sets with KBS tours 'stiff' and wondered if theres anything to watch out for ie tip stiff/heavier/lighter/higher or lower launch/responsive/boardy/ etc etc

Got my eye on some Titleist 710 CB's and 710 MB's
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice smooth feeling shafts the kbs.
I had the kbs tour stiff. 
Never got on well with them though.Flew too high and ballooned into the wind for me.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 27, 2014)

The KBS Tour V is not the same as the more common KBS Tour. Doesn't help that the shaft labels are almost identical. 

The Tour V is the stock shaft in Callaway Apex Pro irons and TM Tour Preferred wedges, so if you see them in anything else, they must have been an aftermarket or custom fit. They are supposed to offer low traj and low spin close to C taper but more feel. They are also a bit lighter and balanced differently. 

Good shaft is you want that lower combination. I have the C taper which is a great shaft although feels a bit inert, so the Tour V sounds like it would offer more feel but pretty much the same flight conditions.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 27, 2014)

can honestly say ive never noticed a difference in height using different shafts in irons.   comes down to feel for me!


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 27, 2014)

oh I have kbs tours in these titleist 690mbs.  feel sweet to me!   I have a set of 690s with true temper black gold, which I am not all the fond of.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 27, 2014)

Ethan said:



			The KBS Tour V is not the same as the more common KBS Tour. Doesn't help that the shaft labels are almost identical. 

The Tour V is the stock shaft in Callaway Apex Pro irons and TM Tour Preferred wedges, so if you see them in anything else, they must have been an aftermarket or custom fit. They are supposed to offer low traj and low spin close to C taper but more feel. They are also a bit lighter and balanced differently. 

Good shaft is you want that lower combination. I have the C taper which is a great shaft although feels a bit inert, so the Tour V sounds like it would offer more feel but pretty much the same flight conditions.
		
Click to expand...

lol Ethan, its KBS tours *V*ersus DG stiff:rofl:

However, the Tour 'V' which I believe came out last year does look a good shaft and lighter but low traj and low spin, it just wont be in any second hand sets but useful to know.


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 27, 2014)

Tried the TTDG x-100 and KBS Tour X-Stiff when I got my irons. The only real difference that the launch monitor found was the DG had a lower launch, spin more or less the same, I was averaging 5 yards more with the DG.


----------

